# NPD now has GTO catalog



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Just received the new GTO catalog from NPD, i live 10 minutes from their warehouse in Michigan and was hoping it would be out 2 years ago when they originally planned as it would have literally saved me hundreds in shipping during the resto. Ohhh well, hope it helps some of you guys out, take a look.


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

It's been my bathroom reading material for the last week lol. Good prices on a lot of stuff.


----------



## 66 Gas Tires Oil (Oct 23, 2012)

i was on the waiting list and got one first week of Jan. what i would like to know is how they got a picture of my car for on the front cover without me knowing about it.

Jim


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Got mine the other day. Its in the library...next to the "throne".


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Not much more if any more aftermarket as the other companies tho.. I just cant believe they dont make more parts available for cars like mine. No front bumper(lemans nor GTO) No grills, Just small things. :/


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What we really need is excellent fitting repro full quarter panels for 67 GTO!!!!!:willy:


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd like to see repro endura bumpers for 70s. I've wondered how this piece would look if it retained the shape but was of metal stamping. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there a big difference between this catalog and OPG catalog?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Finally. My Dad lived in Ocala and I kept going out there hoping they would finally start selling GTO parts. To late now.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Same here Jet, unless i get another one like you....(scratching my chin...hmmmm...) it's a smaller catalog but with what you end up paying in shipping over the course of a resto a supplier 15 miles away can literally save you thousands in shipping, just wanted to throw it out there. It was nearly three years in the making as i was always there with a buddy getting Mustang parts, and the sign said "coming soon GTO". They carry extensive line in stock on many other makes and PU's so i am sure if the demand is there their catalog will grow.


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> I'd like to see repro endura bumpers for 70s. I've wondered how this piece would look if it retained the shape but was of metal stamping.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



What about fiberglass? ... 1970 70 GTO Front Bumper Nose Fiberglass | eBay


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Tambo said:


> What about fiberglass? ... 1970 70 GTO Front Bumper Nose Fiberglass | eBay


Man those used to be only 250 to 300. Hope the quality has improved. I'd use fiberglass if anything ever happened to my Endura bumper. There is a guy local with a 72 who has fiberglass, looks pretty good and drops a lot of weight. 

I also just got an updated Ames catalog and they discontinued the 68-9 endura they were selling due to poor quality. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Might work for a guy with a GTO already with all the accessories to attach to it. Guy like me wanting to clone, Gotta find grills, (no aftermarket available) headlight buckets, and whatever else. It's too bad all that dont come with it or offered in repro.


----------

